# Budget race bike build, 16.25 pounds complete.



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

Not an exotic lightweight bike, but…

Last season it occurred to me that my bike was too nice to be trashing/crashing in crits, so I decided on building a second road bike. Managed to find a $200 frame on ebay to build with my crashed up DA drivetrain parts.  I ended up with a pretty lightweight frame (Easton Scandium tubeset) so I splurged on Zero G brakes and the SLX fork. It came with an EC70 post, which I sold and found a Masterpiece, again on ebay, for $40, thanks for the odd 26.8 size. I found a Deda Einstein stem, bucking the trend of having Thomson X2 stems on my other bikes.

Although this bike didn’t see my SRM last year, I’ve switched to powertap systems now. Here it’s dressed with my powertap race wheels. I’ve also moved to SRAM shifting (with DA cranks, cassette, and front mech) and after a few tries on bars (I don’t want carbon on a bike where crashing is a consideration) I really like the Bontrager VR bend, which I also have on my cross bike. Even had some lighter 3T Less XL bars but they were just too narrow.

On the scale yesterday, complete as pictured, it was 16.25 pounds. Not too shabby for a powertap build on a 59 cm bike with generally non-fancy parts. I’ve got some lighter skewers and saddle that would take it to 16.1, but I like having a saddle that fits well. I can dream about what it would be with those changes, lighter bars, lighter pedals, sans Deda anti-chain drop guard, sans powertap, carbon tubulars, etc., but it is what it is and will do the job well. Even the bottle cages are 46 g each, but they catch bottles really well, so they'll get the nod for now.

Now, if only the tarmac would get here...


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow. Hell of a deal, $200 for easton scandium. Thats pretty sweet. Which wheels are those? They custom?


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

Niobium 30 rims and Sapim spokes sourced through Troy Watson (he had the best prices I could find on the rims and Sapims.). I got lucky with the DT240 front on markdown through Jenson as an "open box" and sourced the PT SL kit elsewhere. 20 hole front, 24 2x rear. Alloy nips with brass on drive side.

Troy also had excellent prices on the PT kit, as well as WI and Zipp hubs, so check him out for those too when you're looking to source parts. I know he's gotten a bad rap lately on delivery time, but I hope that all gets cleared up for him.

Don't be fooled though. The frame has its quirks. The back wheel is hard to get in and out because of the chainstay bridge placement and the ride is NOT for those who care about ride quality. I've done some filing which helps wheel release, but it's still a challenge. Also notice NO shifter adjustment barrels. Front mech adjustment is done at the bolt.


----------

